# Gelbrandkäfer und Rückenschwimmer



## TwoCent (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

beim Saubermachen des Teiches ziehe ich als das eine oder andere Tierchen mit den Pflanzen an Land. Die kommen dann, Freund und Feind natürlich getrennt, in einen Eimer bis ich fertig bin. Sonst ziehe ich die Tierchen mehrmals raus.
Ein kleines Aquarium stelle ich bei der Teichputzaktion auch auf.
Die Gelegenheit muß man einfach nutzen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2009)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer und  Rückenschwimmer*

Hallo Holger,

na da sind dir aber wirklich gute Aufnahmen gelungen - mit welcher Kamera hast du die gemacht?


----------



## TwoCent (18. März 2009)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer und  Rückenschwimmer*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> na da sind dir aber wirklich gute Aufnahmen gelungen - mit welcher Kamera hast du die gemacht?



Hallo Joachim,

vielen Dank.
Die Aufnahmen sind mit einer Canon EOS 1D Mark II gemacht. Objektiv war das Sigma Makro 180 3.5.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. März 2009)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer und  Rückenschwimmer*

Tolle Bilder Holger  , ich freu mich auf weitere ...


----------



## Frank (19. März 2009)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer und  Rückenschwimmer*

Canon EOS 1D Mark II ... na wenns weiter nüscht iss. 



Hallo Holger,

da scheinen wir ja einen richtigen Fotoprofi an Board zu haben. Gibts irgendwo Bilder von dir zu bestaunen?? Mal ganz frech gefragt ... 

Achja, schöne Bildchen, hätten mit der Cam auch keine schlechten werden dürfen. lol


----------



## TwoCent (24. März 2009)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer und  Rückenschwimmer*



Frank schrieb:


> Canon EOS 1D Mark II ... na wenns weiter nüscht iss.



   


Fotografieren ist mein großes Hobby. Der Teich kommt erst an zweiter Stelle. 

Bilder kannst Du zur Zeit keine von mir sehen. 
Ich habe zwar eine alte Homepage aber die verstaubt irgendwo in einer Ecke im Internet.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2009)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer und  Rückenschwimmer*

Servus Holger

Super Bilder 

Naja, bei der Ausrüstung ......

Wie bist du mit dem 180er Sigma zufrieden ?
Wenn es genauso gut wie mein 150er ist, wäre es eine Überlegung Wert  oder eben das Canon 180er 

Hast noch mehr Bilder die aus der Natur gegriffen sind ?

Bitte zeigen


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2009)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer und  Rückenschwimmer*

Habe noch etwas vergessen 

Deine Bilder wären was fürs Makroforum.


----------

